# Lost personal files after Win 10 upgrade



## stuartjjones (Jun 27, 2017)

Hello there.

A few months ago my PC upgraded to Windows 10 automatically overnight.
It's possible that I clicked 'ok' to a Microsoft dialog box that I didn't intend to. Anyway, I switched on one morning to be greeted by a brand new OS.

I continued to just use my browser as usual until one day I looked for a saved file - and couldn't find it. Worse still, I couldn't find ANY documents at all.

I'm reasonably technical and read that this might be due to a permissions issue. I made some minor changes which totally screwed things up. Many hours later I managed to find a 'post Win10 upgrade' and 'pre-permissions change' auto backup, that after many attempts I managed to install.

So I am back to Win 10 but I still have the same problem of no documents, files, photos, videos - anything.
I'm distraught, particularly at loosing 1000's of memories from losing the photos. I have no pre-Win10 backup - yes I know that is stupid of me.

I still believe that the files are hidden somewhere on the hard drive - can any one help me?

Many thanks, Stu.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2120 CPU @ 3.30GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 4078 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 440, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 464 GB (296 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0GDG8Y
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Provide please some more detail on this


> Many hours later I managed to find a 'post Win10 upgrade' and 'pre-permissions change' auto backup, that after many attempts I managed to install.


I am not familiar with what you refer to

Regarding the files advice was best sought immediately after this occurred not I regret to say months later
However start here please
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/12386/windows-10-find-lost-files-after-update

exploring all options in the link

Post please results and if not successful we MAY be able to explore further
They were more than likely when this first occurred in the windows old folder but that will have gone long ago


----------



## stuartjjones (Jun 27, 2017)

Hello there.

A few months ago my PC upgraded to Windows 10 automatically overnight.
It's possible that I clicked 'ok' to a Microsoft dialog box that I didn't intend to. Anyway, I switched on one morning to be greeted by a brand new OS.

I continued to just use my browser as usual until one day I looked for a saved file - and couldn't find it. Worse still, I couldn't find ANY documents at all.

I'm reasonably technical and read online that this might be due to a permissions issue. I made some minor permissions changes which totally screwed things up. Many hours later I managed to revert the PC to before the permissions changes I had made.

So I am back to a stable version of Win 10 but I still have the same problem of no documents, files, photos, videos - anything.
I'm distraught, particularly at loosing 1000's of memories from losing the photos. I have no pre-Win10 backup - yes I know that is stupid of me.

I still believe that the files are hidden somewhere on the hard drive - can any one help me?

Many thanks, Stu.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2120 CPU @ 3.30GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 4078 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 440, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 464 GB (296 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0GDG8Y
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated

---------------
I posted this originally in Jun, and you replied with -

Regarding the files advice was best sought immediately after this occurred not I regret to say months later
However start here please
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/12386/windows-10-find-lost-files-after-update

exploring all options in the link.

I've done all of these links with no success
- I'm an administrator account, not temporary
- I've done a detailed search (including using Recuva) and have found nothing
- I don't have a backup to restore from (yes I know this is stupid of me)
- Enable Win7 Admin account - I can't do this as I have MS Office Home, not Enterprise so the users aren't visible. Running the same info through a command prompt shows that I am the only user and that I am an admin.

Please let me know if I there is anything else I can try.
Thanks.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

You might have a Windows.old folder. Look for it and inside should contain the files from Win 7.


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

Generally the Windows.Old folder will remain on your hard drive for 30 days at which point windows will automatically delete the folder to free up HD space. The likely hood that you still retain it is extremely slim.

Also, considering the added time that has passed, what has probably been written to the HD etc, recovery of your files may be a lost cause, however for what it's worth......

https://www.easeus.com/file-recovery/windows-old-file-recovery-from-windows-10.html
https://www.easeus.com/file-recovery/windows-old-file-recovery-from-windows-10.html
I've used EaseUS partitioning tools in the past, but have no first hand experience with the recovery tool at the link I provided. Good luck stuartjjones!


----------



## stuartjjones (Jun 27, 2017)

I couldn't see Windows.old folder using Windows tools.

Thanks for the advice re EaseUS. I'd used Recuva, with zero results.
From the deep scan with EaseUS I can see my whole folder structure - absolutely all of my files are there. However, precious few seem to be recoverable.
Since this happened, I have added next to no data/files at all and I hardly use this PC except for web browsing. So I'm writing next to nothing to the HDD. It's hard to believe these files are unrecoverable because they've been over-written. My HDD is 500GB with 300GB spare. I'd imagine all of the videos/images/docs add us to circa 150GB. When Win10 did it's thing and upgraded, surely it can't have overwritten 99% of the files.
I think the root cause is when I messed about with permissions. When this first happened, I read online that sometimes after a Win10 upgrade files can be hidden and you need to change permissions to recover them. My belief is whatever I did then is causing the issue now of not being able to recover them.
D'you have any ideas / advice ?


----------



## stuartjjones (Jun 27, 2017)

I've been doing some more searching and it is indeed very odd.
I have found (in tact) some folders containing my music and videos - all perfectly safe and looking fairly comprehensive.
(They're in C:\Users\Stu\Music and C:\Users\Stu\Videos.
However, there is nothing in Documents of Pictures - it's the pictures I really want.
There are a lot of folders that I get the error below from - C:\xxx is not accessible. Access is denied.
And, within this Users folder, there are a lot of shortcuts to folders too - that seems odd.

I'm sure that actually the files are all still there, just inaccessible because of something to do with permissions.

Anything you can think of that I could do ?

Many thanks.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

With respect I replied to you - the same day you created the topic 27 June
I pointed out in that reply


> They were more than likely when this first occurred in the windows old folder but that will have gone long ago


I also said


> Post please results and if not successful we MAY be able to explore further


It took you from 27 June until just three days ago to respond
If you want my help I am more than prepared to work with you
However I am hesitant to spend time typing out lengthy guides until I know you are going to stay with it


----------



## stuartjjones (Jun 27, 2017)

I totally understand your hesitancy here. Back in June my work took off and I was flat out, apologies for that.
I'm now only working part time so I have plenty of time now to give this the focus I'm sure it needs.
Thanks.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
Try this first
Open a cmd prompt with admin rights
type

*cd\*
key enter
you should then be at a C:\> prompt

then copy and paste this

*dir *.jpg /a /s > %userprofile%\desktop\jpg-files.txt
*
key enter

You should see the flashing cursor in the cmd window
If there are files to find this will find them providing they are on C drive
When the cursor stops flashing and it goes to a C:\> with flashing cursor close the cmd window
you then have a txt file on the desktop open it and see what and where it has found jpg files


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

stuartjones


> I'm now only working part time so I have plenty of time now to give this the focus I'm sure it needs.


So how are you progressing then please


----------



## stuartjjones (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks for that.
It found 2633 files, none of which are the images I'm after.

All of them appear to be images associated with applications, eg. C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\king.com.CandyCrushSodaSaga

In fact there are a lot of images in C:\Program Files\WindowsApps and I do not have access to this folder.
I get this when I try to access it 









Also, I can't actually see all of the folders in explorer that are in the txt output. - C:\Users\Public\Documents\My Pictures\Stage
I can't see the 'Documents' folder.

I've also found that I've lost MS Word. I've MS Home Office 2010 installed, which definitely comes with Word. There is no sign of the application anywhere in Explorer or the start bar.
Yet, when I save a Wordpad document, then open it from explorer, it opens it up within MS Word!

Navigating around the C drive - the folders look a total mess. Anything but a clean install. Duplicate copies of whole folder trees, lots of folders I don't have access to etc.
The more I am convinced that somehow I have screwed up the permissions.
Pre Win10 upgrade, I have my documents, images & music all stored in the default folders within my documents. It seems odd that the music is still perfectly in tact but images and documents have gone.

Again, any advice you might ave would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. The txt file of course is only to tell you where it has found the images
However I am sure you realised that

2. I would try first and there are a number of points to try

3. Boot the computer from a Puppy usb or CD
mount the C drive and see if Puppy will allow you to find the images
*Puppy is not dependant on your permissions in Windows*
Boot the system with a Puppy Linux usb or CD and Linux may well see the files, it is more forgiving than windows
See this for general guidance on how to do that
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/shutdown-pc-while-formatting.1169909/#post-9235539

*NOTE*
Use Rufus to make Puppy boot media
https://rufus.akeo.ie/
NOT the listed BurnCDDC as RUFUS will allow you to make boot media for UEFI
*AND*
substitute that download for Puppy with this one
http://puppylinux.org/main/Download Latest Release.htm

which will see takes you to the main site and then the download link takes you to here
http://distro.ibiblio.org/puppylinux/puppy-slacko-6.3.0/

then of course you want the ISO and make the usb or the CD as you wish
You then mount/open the C Drive and if you are lucky your data will be there and you can then follow the guidance for copying to a usb pen and then to another computer

4. YOU ARE NOT of course going to install Puppy merely boot the computer from the usb or CD
The puppy desktop will appear

5. You may have to disable secure boot AND/OR enable legacy mode in firmware


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I like Puppy and have used it quite a few times
However you can if you wish to the same with any Linux more or less so here is Ubuntu
Ubuntu is downloaded to a usb from here using rufus to make the usb

https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
use version 16.04

Here is how to make the usb
https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
and here is how to use
https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/try-ubuntu-before-you-install#0
https://rufus.akeo.ie/

*NOTE you are NOT going to install this you are running it from the usb in ram

YOU may have to disable secure boot in UEFI firmware to get a boot from the usb UBUNTU
No use me tying full instructions if you know how*


----------



## stuartjjones (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks, will try that in the morning.
I assume once I've booted from Puppy CD/USB, I can use the cmd prompt command that you posted earlier to run another search for jpg files - and output to txt file?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

No that cmd will not work in puppy
You mount the drive
then you examine the drive
as you would if it was in explorer on windows
the principle is that Puppy pays no heed to windows permissions and is far more forgiving than windows
OR you use Pfind on the menu button which is like the start buuton on 7 or the white flag on 10
THERE IS NO DOUBLE click on Puppy one click only
See my screenshots they may help


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

So to continue from the above post
You boot the system on puppy
Looking at the lower screenshot
you mount your drive ONE click on the drive image lower left corner of screen
You will not have as many as shown on my shot
I have a triple boot system with 3 internal and two external drives
The external are shown as the usb icons
On that shot I have mounted sdb2 note the green arrow

If you then cannot find your images simply by browsing the drive you go to the Menu button lower left corner open it and on file system click
PFind
Look now at the top screenshot
click advanced on PFind the window opens - maximise it - remember no double clicking
configure PFind as shown on my screenshot
searching mounted drive
that is configured by clicking icon to left of the information icon - SEARCH IN
Filename top box
Search sub direrctories
Match pictures
Leave others as default
type in search bar
.jpg

It will take sometime as you can see it has found 4159 on my search
on the entry highlighted blue - one click to select - right click and click show path
the window will change to wherever that image is

You can use PUPPY to communicate with me when you are in Puppy simply click browse icon on desktop and sign in to TSG as you would in windows.
BE CAREFUL what you are clicking if you delete it in puppy you have deleted it from the drive.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> Thanks, will try that in the morning.


so have you made any progress


----------



## stuartjjones (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi there.
Have successfully booted to Ubuntu and also mounted the C drive.
However, I'm struggling a little search. The GUI search doesn't seem to return anything.
I've tried a search from the command prompt using Find and also Locate, without a lot of success.

Do you have any advice on searching for say, all *.jpg files in c:\ and output to a text file?

Many thanks.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Unfortunately no - that is why I posted extensive details of how to it with Puppy and PFind
as you said


> assume once I've booted from Puppy CD/USB, I can use the cmd prompt command that you posted earlier to run another search for jpg files - and output to txt file?


so I presumed you were going to use Puppy
It is still Linux based but I have always preferred it for this purpose to Ubuntu

It is so easy with Puppy and PFind as shown on my screenshot you only have to set as shown and type
.jpg


----------

